
The Necessity of Musical Hallucinations (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/20/creativity/the-necessity-of-musical-hallucinations
======
bfuller
I constantly hear music in my head. It's exactly like a song being 'stuck' in
your head.

I wonder if I have some sort of illness or is it just a result of being a
musician for 20 years

I also have perfect pitch, which apparently may have more to do with genetics
than training and experience

------
takk309
I often have musical hallucinations before falling asleep. It is not uncommon
for me to hear music that suddenly stops. This usually happens when my mind is
not busy thinking of anything else. Does anyone else experience this?

~~~
pop8row9
Be careful who you tell this to. Or be prepared to vehemently defend yourself
from charges of incompetence at the next important political decision you
face.

Propaganda based on the intellect can and does happen more routinely than is
healthy in any society.

Sorry if this is a downer. I have your best interests in mind.

~~~
takk309
Thanks for the laugh! I appreciate your concern for my future political
decisions.

~~~
Nomentatus
Called hypnagogic auditory hallucinations - these are common period (Feynmann
discusses how to acquire them in his autobiography) but especially common if
you have temporal lobe epilepsy. Note that most cases of epilepsy are never
diagnosed because most seizures are nocturnal, and focal, not necessarily the
tonic/clonic seizures movies have made us familiar with.

